# Những sai lầm cha mẹ thường mắc phải khi cho trẻ dùng thuốc



## thuhoai

Nhiều bậc cha mẹ thường vô tình mắc phải những sai lầm khi cho con dùng thuốc. Những sai lầm này có thể khiến bệnh kéo dài thêm cũng như gây ra tác dụng phụ nghiêm trọng.

*Đắp chăn, mặc ấm cho trẻ khi sốt cao đến rét run*
“Sai lầm này, tôi khẳng định, 10 bà mẹ đưa con vào viện thì đến 9 bà khi nghe con kêu rét run liền đắp chăn cho trẻ, mặc ấm cho trẻ. Điều này cực kỳ nguy hiểm, càng đẩy nhiệt độ cơ thể lên cao, trẻ lại càng rét run, càng kêu lạnh và đến khi lên “đỉnh điểm” thì trẻ co giật, tím tái”, PGS.TS Nguyễn Tiến Dũng, nguyên Trưởng khoa Nhi (BV Bạch Mai) nói.

TS Dũng giải thích, trẻ em (kể cả người lớn) khi sốt quá cao thì bao giờ người cũng rét run, chân tay lạnh ngắt, thậm chí nhìn thấy vân tím ở chân. Nguyên nhân là khi sốt quá cao sẽ gây hiện tượng co mạch ngoại vi nên có cảm giác lạnh nhưng thực tế nhiệt độ trong người nóng rừng rực, lên đến 40 - 41 độ C.

Vì thế, dù trẻ kêu lạnh, đòi đắp chăn thì bố mẹ cần nhớ nguyên tắc quan trọng là không được đắp chăn vì càng đắp thân nhiệt càng lên cao, càng lạnh. Không được đóng kín cửa mà phải mở cửa, quạt thoáng phòng (không thốc vào người trẻ cho cho thông gió) và dùng thuốc hạ nhiệt để hạ nhiệt độ cơ thể, khi nhiệt độ hạ xuống chân tay trẻ sẽ dần ấm lên và trẻ sẽ hết lạnh.

“Nhưng có nhiều bà mẹ phàn nàn, cho con uống thuốc hạ sốt cả nửa tiếng mà trẻ vẫn không hạ sốt? Khi uống thuốc cơ thể sẽ thoát nhiệt qua da, nhưng việc thoát nhiệt qua đối lưu rất quan trọng. Mà muốn đối lưu thì có phải có tốc độ dòng khí ở xung quanh mình. Vì thế nếu uống thuốc mà không có đối lưu thì không thoát nhiệt được nên phải yêu cầu các mẹ bật quạt, mở thoáng cửa phòng là thế. Không thể hạ sốt nếu chỉ trông chờ vào thuốc”, TS Dũng nói.

*Thúc hạ sốt nhanh*
Sốt là triệu chứng thường gặp ở các trẻ mắc bệnh truyền nhiễm, việc theo dõi và chăm sóc trẻ bị sốt, theo dõi cơn sốt, nhiệt độ đóng vai trò quan trọng. Thế nhưng nhiều ông bố mà mẹ đều có chung tâm lý, cứ khi con bị sốt là phải hạ sốt thật nhanh bằng mọi cách: uống thuốc, đặt thuốc ở hậu môn, dùng thuốc kết hợp, khăn ấm lau người, ngâm con vào bồn nước ấm, dán miếng dán lạnh...

“Thúc hạ sốt nhanh cho trẻ là không nên. Vì khi thân nhiệt xuống quá nhanh, đột ngột lại nguy hiểm cho trẻ, do cơ thể không chịu được sự thay đổi quá nhanh. Vì thế, việc giảm sốt chỉ nên thực hiện từ từ. Thông thường thuốc hạ sốt hiện nay sau 30 phút uống bắt đầu có tác dụng, nhiệt độ giảm dần sau 1-2 giờ”, TS Dũng nói.

*Dùng thuốc chồng chéo*
Nhiều thuốc không kê đơn chứa những hoạt chất như nhau mặc dù các triệu chứng mà chúng điều trị là khác nhau. Ví dụ, nhiều công thức thuốc trị các triệu chứng cảm lạnh có chứa acetaminophen, cũng là hoạt chất làm giảm đau và giảm sốt có trong các loại thuốc hạ sốt.

_

_
_Không ít cha mẹ mắc sai lầm vì cho con dùng thuốc chồng chéo (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Nếu bạn vừa điều trị tình trạng ngạt mũi của bé bằng thuốc trị cảm lạnh, vừa cho bé dùng thuốc hạ sốt, thì rất có thể bé sẽ nhận được gấp đôi lượng acetaminophen theo khuyến nghị.

Cách tốt hơn: Với trẻ trên 4 tuổi, hãy chỉ điều trị triệu chứng chính. Bạn có thể kiểm tra hướng dẫn sử dụng thuốc để biết chắc rằng đó là thứ tốt nhất cho triệu chứng của bé (hãy xem phần “mục đích” và “sử dụng” của hoạt chất). Đừng dùng hai thuốc cùng một lúc trừ khi có hướng dẫn của bác sĩ.

*Quên mất chế phẩm bổ sung*
Hơn 1/3 số trẻ em ở Mỹ có uống vitamin hoặc chế phẩm bổ sung hằng ngày, tuy nhiên chưa đến 40% số cha mẹ của những trẻ này có nói về việc đó với bác sĩ. Các bác sĩ cần biết liệu có bất kỳ thứ gì trong cơ thể của trẻ có thể tương tác với thuốc hoặc làm giảm hiệu quả của thuốc hay không.

Cách tốt hơn là hãy mang theo danh sách các loại và liều lượng của từng thuốc, vitamin và chế phẩm bổ sung mà bé đang uống, cũng như danh sách những thứ mà bé bị dị ứng. (Việc lập sẵn danh sách này sẽ rất hữu ích trong trường hợp bé phải đi khám cấp cứu.) Hãy đảm bảo đưa cho bác sĩ danh sách này mỗi lần cho bé đi khám.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## bautroimauxanh

Không được đóng kín cửa mà phải mở cửa, quạt thoáng phòng (không thốc vào người trẻ cho cho thông gió) và dùng thuốc hạ nhiệt để hạ nhiệt độ cơ thể, khi nhiệt độ hạ xuống chân tay trẻ sẽ dần ấm lên và trẻ sẽ hết lạnh.


----------

